# Fuente variable 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio



## elmasvital (Dic 5, 2005)

Hola mirando estes esquema de la fuente variable que se propone en la sección documentos

Me preguntaba si 1000uf no es igual demasiado corto para 1A. No sería mejor de 2000uf?

Por otro lado la fuente que yo estoy preparando se basa en un transformador de 12v 50VA por lo tanto es de 4A. Para 4A qué condensador usar? 10000uf?/25v. Además de usar un lm338 y un puente de diodos para 5A.

Por cierto qué tipo de diodos se deben utilizar para d5 y d6??? tanto para 1A como para 4A

1 saludo


----------



## odre80 (Dic 5, 2005)

HOla queria preguntar unas cosillas sobre la fuente de tension.

Podriais poner los valores de cada elemento???

Otra cosa, como se haria si quisiesemos añadir un indicador mediante display de siete segmentos? y mediante led?

Un saludo y gracias.

pd:  que significa VA en los transformadores.


----------



## MaMu (Dic 5, 2005)

odre80 dijo:
			
		

> pd:  que significa VA en los transformadores.



VA sec : Voltio Ampere del secundario.

VA se calcula :    

Para :

Media Onda: VL eficaz * I0 Eficaz 
Onda completa circuito puente : !/2  VL eficaz * I0 Eficaz 
Onda completa punto medio : 2 VL eficaz * I0 Eficaz


----------



## JR (Dic 6, 2005)

puedes agregar a la salida de una fuente, un voltimetro hecho con comparadores, tambien hay otro no recuerdo el nombre bien, del ic, q indica 0-10, pero se puede arreglar para mas, en el mercado tambien venden circuitos ya hechos con display q pueden ejercer murtiples funciones, por ejemplo yo me compre uno DIGITAL PANEL METER LED-9VDC
(medidor de panel led de 3 1/2digitos 
sensibilidad de entrada 200mv
seleccion de punto decimal
indicacion automatica de polaridad
ajuste a 0 garantizado
precision +-0.5%
alimentacion 9vdc
consumo 50-60ma
aplicaciones: voltimetro, termometro, PH metor, db metro, vatimetro  amperimetro luxometro, 

lo he usado como voltimetro, amperimetro termometro  como vatimetro  luxometro , ph meter, db metro estoy maquinado a ver como lo hago aunq ya ley anteriormente q alguien quiere hacer algo digital para medir PH.

algunas de estas aplicaciones a sido agregandole un circuito extra, para el termometro utilice lm35, para el amperimetro utilice un micro transformadorr,  asi sucesibamente,


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 6, 2005)

odre80 dijo:
			
		

> HOla queria preguntar unas cosillas sobre la fuente de tension.
> 
> Podriais poner los valores de cada elemento???
> 
> ...



Los componentes están todos indicados excepto el puente de diodos que con que lo pidas del amperaje mayor al maximo a utilizar sirve sin problemas.

Por cierto No se olvideis de mi... nadie sabe nada de lo que pregunté?


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 6, 2005)

Odre80:

Fíjate en este link para que veas como construir un voltímetro mímico con leds:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/voltimetro-led-655/

Con respecto a las potencias:

*WATT*: Es la potencia disipada en forma de calor por efecto Joule. Su unidad equivale a 1 Joule por segundo. A esta potencia se le conoco como "potencia activa".

*VA* (Volt Ampere): A se le conoce como "potencia aparente" y normalmente es el producto del voltaje pot la corriente en un circuito o componente. En corriente contínua y en circuitos puramente resistivos, los VA equivalen a los WATT, pero en alterna y circuitos que pueden producir un desfase entre la corriente y el voltaje (que no sean contínuos) esta equivalencia no es tal, y se calcula como la raiz cuadrada de dos multiplicada por V y por I.    VA=1,414*V*I


Si conoces los Watt del circuito puedes obtener la equivalencia a VA haciendo VA = 1,414 * W y si tienes los VA y quieres saber la equivalencia en WATT haces W = 0,707 *VA, pero esto es válido para corriente alterna, componentes inductivos como el transformador y capacitivos.

*VAR* (Volt Ampere Reactivo): Esta se conoce como la potencia reactiva entregada por una corriente alterna. Otra vez, en AC la corriente y el voltaje, que tienen formas de onda sinusoidales, pueden desfasarase una con respecto a la otra. Si la carga es puramente resistiva (solo resistencias) ambas ondas viajan coordinadas en el tiempo y en fase (sus crestas y valles coinciden); en cargas puramente inductivas, las crestas y valles se separan 90 grados o lo que es lo mismo, un cuarto de ciclo de la onda.

Matemáticamente, se puede separar esta señal en dos partes: una que está en fase con el voltaje y otra separada o desfasada en 90 grados con respecto al voltaje (que es la que se conoce como componente reactiva de la corriente). Esta componente reactiva es la que produce el magnetismo en los circuitos y es la que hace que se calienten los conductores. La potencia reactiva es el producto del voltaje con esta parte reactiva de la corriente y para sistemas de una sola fase (monofásicos) se calcula como VAR=V*I*Sen(Teta).  Teta es lo que se conoce como ángulo del factor de potencia. 
En sistemas trifásicos, VAR=(Raiz cuadrada de 3)*V*I*Sen(Teta).


Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

*atensión....* fijate bien en el puente rectificador....... yo te propongo ke ocupes un puente rectificador de minimo el doble de corriente, acuerdate que cuando inicialmente una fuente ke ocupa capacitores de filtro en paralelo a la salida del rectificador, la impedancia del capacitor al estar descargado tiende a su valor minimo posible.... por lo ke la corriente de carga cuando se comienza a cargar el capacitor es casi como una corriente de cortocircuito... y si los diodos de 5A soportan un peak de corriente en directa alta.... no hay problema... pero ten precaucion con ese parametro.. mejor busca la hoja de datos para ver por cuanto tiempo soporta un peak de corriente en directa y que intensidad de corriente aguanta....
lo digo porke un capacitor de 10.000 microF es considerado ya casi un supercondensador.... por lo ke la corriente de carga es mas grande aun


----------



## elmasvital (Dic 12, 2005)

10.000 uf???? el esquema señala 1000 uf


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 12, 2005)

LEI MAL....    EN TOO CASO SIEMPRE TEN EN CUENTA LA CORRIENTE DE CARGA DE INICIO.... SOBRETODO SI USAS COMO PROTECCION FUSIBLES...


----------



## atorne (Ene 5, 2006)

Un LM317? Dudo que a 2V de salida te dé 1A sin problemas. A esa intensidad tensión de salida el regulador está disipando 25-30W, y, o tiene un disipador como una plaza de toros, o se fude...


----------



## kokikhan (Ene 5, 2006)

pos podrias ponerle un transistor para asi la corriente entrante al LM317 sea minima y asi no tenga problemas.


----------



## atorne (Ene 9, 2006)

Entonces es el transistor el que se funde...


----------



## kokikhan (Ene 9, 2006)

atorne dijo:
			
		

> Entonces es el transistor el que se funde...



jejeje si le pones un transistor de baja potencia obviamente...


----------



## atorne (Ene 10, 2006)

De todas formas, es completamente ineficiente: 30W de potencia disipada contra 2W de potencia útil...

En estos casos es mejor utilizar un DC-DC seguido de un regulador de tensión


----------



## Raflex (Ene 11, 2006)

Hola, el capacitor de 1000uF es solo para quitar el rizo, yo utilizo 2 de 4700uf en paralelo, con eso es minimo el rizo que tienes a la salida.


----------



## eduardo anteliz (Mar 31, 2006)

solo necesito acesorarme acerca de la construccion de un conversor dc-dc que maneje los rangos de 25v-120v..con una Pout=200w


----------



## Nilfred (Abr 2, 2006)

El condensador cumple la función de filtro, si se hace demasiado grande hay que pensar en reemplazar por otro tipo de filtro.

Si el valle de  tension del rizado es mayor que la tension de salida no es problema, el LM317 se encarga.

El LM317 puede tirar 1,5A pero normalmente se le exige solo 1A o menos.
Para el LM338 la tension de entrada puede ser de hasta 40v y al igual que el 317 se deja que se encargue del rizado.

Ahora, el que dijo eficiencia se complicó:
La mayor eficiencia, con este tipo de regulador, se obtiene cuando la tensión de entrada es similar a la de salida y esta perfectamente filtrada.


----------



## remi93 (Oct 17, 2010)

a este circuito se le puede agregar una led para el funcionamiento????


----------

